

Ask HN: list of United States regions, state, county, city, zip list - hhimanshu

Where can I find the information about regions, state, county, city, zip for United states, I need this for building a geography dimension. I tried looking up various places but could not find the complete information, please help
======
pauldi
Have you tried geonames? I've not specifically used it for the US but that
kind of information is in there for other countries. Only drawback of using
geonames is that it can be a bit of effort getting what you want out of their
feed.

This seems to suggest the data you're after is in there:
<http://www.geonames.org/postal-codes/postal-codes-us.html>

~~~
gyardley
Yep - with the possible exception of exact ZIP boundaries, it should all be on
the download server: <http://download.geonames.org/export/dump/>

Grab the US.zip file and the English-language feature codes, filter down the
data to the stuff you're interested in, and you're good to go.

------
mjs00
For $40 these guys have something that also includes area code, time zone and
is recent data & quick download, if that matters for your project:

[http://zipcodedownload.com/Products/Product/Z5Commercial/Sta...](http://zipcodedownload.com/Products/Product/Z5Commercial/Standard/Overview)

Regions for states is not something well defined, at least that I've found, as
the definition varies depending on purpose (commerce, agriculture, political,
...). If you find something good, I'd love to hear about it.

~~~
hhimanshu
for region to states, I found this -
<http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0770177.html>

Let me know if that is what you were looking for

~~~
mjs00
Hi hhimanshu - I totally mis-understood what you meant - if you were looking
to group states into national regions, your link looks pretty good. I was
thinking of regions in terms of grouping counties into logical/meaningful
state regions. I do that thus far for CA and NY where in each I have about 10
regions.

------
akira2501
I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to accomplish, but the USPS TIGER
database can (sometimes) be useful in this area:
<http://zip4.usps.com/ncsc/addressmgmt/tiger.htm>

~~~
alexgandy
Here's a direct link to a CSV of the 2000 Census Fips Region/Zip code, which I
believe is taken from the USPS TIGER DB:

<http://www.census.gov/tiger/tms/gazetteer/zips.txt>

~~~
hhimanshu
All I need is a mapping from county to cities, which is missing in this data
too

------
eknuth
If you aren't looking for an API solution, you might want to check this out:
<http://zips.sourceforge.net/>

It isn't the most recent data, but it ought to get you started.

------
br0ke
CivicSpace released a CSV db of that a while back.
<http://www.boutell.com/zipcodes/>

------
chaithsc
look up melissa data at <http://www.melissadata.com/products/zip-data.htm>

------
vrikhter
Have you tried looking at factual.com?

